# Ideal machine for moving round bales



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My situation is that I will be storing about 100-150 higher quality 900-1000 lb bales on the ground floor of a barn at the end of the season. I am storing them for 2 customers that have the need to pick up 2-3 bales every weekend. 
I have 2 tractors. Both are too high to fit under the low clearance openings of the first floor. I need a machine that will fit under a 8' opening, can pick up a round bale of that weight and load it on a trailer or bed of a pickup. 
I'm thinking about a basic skid steer. Any ideas? 
I don't know skid steers very well.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

You get one you will never want to off load hay with a tractor again.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

My Kubota L5030 would fit in there fine and handle the bales but it can't fill a tight space like a skidsteer as its longer and can't steer sharp.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

A skid steer or lo-pro telehandler is about all that comes to mind. The skid steer is probably by far the more economical and more versatile way to go.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it possible to get a cab hvac skid steer for under 10k? 
I can see where one that loads bales 2 layers high would be better than a little one that can't.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Is it possible to get a cab hvac skid steer for under 10k?
> I can see where one that loads bales 2 layers high would be better than a little one that can't.


Not gonna say it's impossible... but unlikely. $15K maybe


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it concrete floor? An old forklift with enclosure is cheap, just need to make sure the mast is the style that the forks go to top of mast before the mast extends.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dirt/stone floor


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am convinced this would work. You may have to stretch the budget though.

When you are the BTO maybe?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah....maybe....


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I can move round bales around very quickly with a NH LX665. I could unload two 5x4 bales at a time if I lowered them closer to the ground, and was on level ground. They don't get around that well in the mud without tracks. Should be able to get into a used LX665 or LS170 for around 10K with a heater and cab kit.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like to unload with the skid steer rather than the tractor. The main hay barn has 4 bays wide on 14 foot centers.
Before we bought the BobCat I would stack with a fork lift. I could squeeze the bale with the forks and put them anywhere. The fork lift does not tear up the ground as much as the skid steer on a dirt floor. My forklift does not do well if the ground is soft or damp.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, so what skid steer? They all look the same. There's a guy near me with an asv rc30. Little bugger with tracks. Looks awesome. No cab. $13,000


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Brand loyalty is going to differ. Mine is a BobCat 863. It is 13 years old and a work horse.
I have also run Gehl and Deere, both newer models than mine. I liked them all.
Being an older skid steer, my 863 has stick steering and foot controls. Had to readjust my coordination before it was clock work. Now it is not an issue.
I bought mine from an individual, adult owned and operated, paid $7,000 (no cab/air, just the roll cage) for the machine and trailer. Had 1100 hours.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I also stack with a forklift can't beat it for maneuverability but as Tim said forget it if the ground is soft or wet. I have never been in a skid steer so I can't comment on that. Also unless the barn floor is really dry you may want to consider stacking the rolls on pallets.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah the floor is dry, but they're going on pallets anyway. Gotta keep em lookin purty.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

Skid loader is the way to go. I have a Case 1845 picked it up a couple years ago with 2000 hrs on it for $9000. It does not have an enclosed cab but dont really need it. I think it has a kabota engine but may be making that up. Nice thing is they are easy to load onto the trailer if you need them somewhere else. I would stay away from a tracked skidloader. I use them at work and they are pretty much just as hard on the ground when turning, which you will do alot when working in a shed/barn. The tracks are quite expensive to replace, we just replaced one at work and it was $2600 for just one track. I also use the skidloader for moving snow on the farm and a wheel skidloader is much better than a rubber track on for moving snow. My skidloader can handle around 1500lbs if I had more weight on the back it could lift more. I also prefur a skidloader with out foot controls. The older Case skidloaders like I have, only use had controls. Levers move forward and backwards to go forward and backwards and on each of the leavers is a control stick to make the loader go up/down and tip the bucket.


----------



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

we have several 1845c skid steers and love them, they are bullet proof, have fewer moving parts than bobcats, the only thing we have ever had to replace on any of them is one starter and a few hoses. The hand controls are really nice if you are in an area where it freezes, mud can get under the pedals of foot control ones and freeze. I also agree about the tires vs tracks in the snow, tires with heavy chains on them can go through absolutly anything.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Older 1845s have the Case 188 diesel, the newer "C" version has the 3.9 Cummins. Never heard anything bad about the 1845. Only thing is, their rated 1750lbs seems modest compared to todays models.

Having spent 4 or 5 thousand hours of my life operating skid steer loaders, I can only recommend that you try before you buy. Some like one brand, some like a certain control pattern. It all depends on what you learn to like. One size does not fit all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think I need one that can start reliably in cold weather. It will sit for a week then need to start and load hay bales. The reason for cab is to get out of the weather and for possible use with an ambusher type mower.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

*I use a Bobcat t300 with all type of attachments from brush pullers to a grapple. It has a cab with heat and ac. It is the most important piece of equipment that I have on the farm. From loading and unloading small squares, rounds, sifting rocks, trenching, spreading gravel, trimming limbs around the edge of field, grinding trees and undergrowth, cleaning up roots in newly cleared land and the list goes on. Mine has tracks and does not tear up the fields. Mike*


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd suggest something in the Bobcat 873 or New Holland 865/LS180 Maybe an LS170 but as you find more uses you will wish you had a big one seeing as how your not trying to clean out barns with it. For me it's pilot controls or foot controls, I was in a 785 new holland when I was about 7 so that's what I'm used to and pilot controls are very easy to get on to.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

One thing with skidloader there are so many attachments for other jobs.I just got done cleaning branches out of grove with a rock bucket/grapple.It's crazy how many branches you can pick up with it.

Have rented a jack hammer for it.Post hole auger and a cement hopper to fill wall forms.

Have a snow bucket and dirt bucket.Bale spear.

It is most used piece of eq that I have.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

All newer skidsteers(1997 and newer) that I have dealt with all start pretty good in winter. When I say that i mean Cat, New Holland, Case, bobcat, and JCB. I did not have good luck with john deeres. Our skiddys were for snow removal. Sit for 30 days and start up no problem. When it comes to machine selection go run a few different types and pick your favorite. Lots of machines to be had for under 13k...for you my choice would be a 863 or 864(has tracks).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You are about the 5th person to tell me John Deere engines do not start as well as other brands in cold weather.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> *I use a Bobcat t300 with all type of attachments from brush pullers to a grapple. It has a cab with heat and ac. It is the most important piece of equipment that I have on the farm. From loading and unloading small squares, rounds, sifting rocks, trenching, spreading gravel, trimming limbs around the edge of field, grinding trees and undergrowth, cleaning up roots in newly cleared land and the list goes on. Mine has tracks and does not tear up the fields. Mike*


Absolutely love our Bobcat, we have the 864 which is a precurser to the "T" models. I wouldn't buy a skid steer that wasn't on rubber tracks from the factory. Aftermarket add on tracks are okay in a pinch but can't beat factory ones.

Like what has been pointed out already, buying the skidsteer is the cheap part, buying all the accessories (toys) to go with it gets expensive. Kinda like a Harley, the bike is cheap, the clothes, leathers, boots, etc will break yah.

I'm looking for a front mount bush hog/brush cutter for ours next. Already have pallet forks, a Limb Hog, bale spear, dirt bucket, rock bucket, grapple and the log splitter I built for it over the winter and can borrow an earth auger anytime I need it.

WE use it enough we have talked about picking a second one up if the price was right.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The toys for a skid steer are worth it. I have a hay spear, pallet forks, post hole auger, 2 grapples, toothed bucket, 72" brush cutter and a boom that fits on the forks. I wielded a a quick attachment on the back of a box blade.
I use the hay spear and small grapple more than the other attachments.
The cutter is a beast and I make more cash using it off the farm than anything else.
The hole digger is great because you can see to position with out looking over your shoulder. Down pressure and have a hole drilled before you know it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> The toys for a skid steer are worth it. I have a hay spear, pallet forks, post hole auger, 2 grapples, toothed bucket, 72" brush cutter and a boom that fits on the forks. I wielded a a quick attachment on the back of a box blade.
> I use the hay spear and small grapple more than the other attachments.
> The cutter is a beast and I make more cash using it off the farm than anything else.
> The hole digger is great because you can see to position with out looking over your shoulder. Down pressure and have a hole drilled before you know it.


Want to get the bale spear for brothers case sr220 what one would you recommend? Yes cost is a issue tia


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

Talking about cold weather starting, the Case 1845c starts very good in the cold. It sits for a week sometimes in the winter for me and all I do is hold the glow plugs for about 20 seconds and it will fire up. It started for me every time this winter with just the glow plugs and it was down around -30 a couple times. The Cat also seem to start well in the cold too. Those are the only two brands I have ran in the winter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any feelings good/bad on ASV with tracks?


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not really a fan of tracks on a skid loader for most things, but they do have their place. The tracks are expensive to replace and are just as hard on the ground when turning tight as are wheels. You also have the undercariage to think about, alot of parts in the undercariage that my need work done sometime. I have only used an ASV a few times they were fine, depending on which size you are looking at they feel like they have a big rearend(easier to bump into things). If you are serious about an ASV make sure you have a dealer closer to you as I dont think alot of the parts are as easy to get. From a maintince stand point tracks are going to be quite a bit more expensive, alot more parts to replace and in my mind for stacking round bales there is really no benifit in tracks.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was looking at fecon, too.
I like the idea of a tracked machine for doing some brush work, but that'll blow the budget sky high.
I thinking gonna cheap-out and just get a plain ol skid steer.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> Want to get the bale spear for brothers case sr220 what one would you recommend? Yes cost is a issue tia


Built mine, just had time and some scrap metal in it. Cut the center spear off a previous one I had made.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Was looking at fecon, too.
> I like the idea of a tracked machine for doing some brush work, but that'll blow the budget sky high.
> I thinking gonna cheap-out and just get a plain ol skid steer.


If your budget is the limiting factor I could live without the heat/ac and enclosed cab before I'd give up the tracks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mncattle said:


> I am not really a fan of tracks on a skid loader for most things, but they do have their place. The tracks are expensive to replace and are just as hard on the ground when turning tight as are wheels. You also have the undercariage to think about, alot of parts in the undercariage that my need work done sometime. I have only used an ASV a few times they were fine, depending on which size you are looking at they feel like they have a big rearend(easier to bump into things). If you are serious about an ASV make sure you have a dealer closer to you as I dont think alot of the parts are as easy to get. From a maintince stand point tracks are going to be quite a bit more expensive, alot more parts to replace and in my mind for stacking round bales there is really no benifit in tracks.


Tracks and undercarriage parts can be had aftermarket. Have changed all the bearings in the bogeys, no big deal. Bought one set of bearings from Bobcat then took them to Motion Industries to be matched and bought the rest for about a third the cost of OEM.

Have never run a fencepost or piece of scrap metal thru a track, but they will ruin a expensive tire immediately. From what I've seen tracks have a lot more traction than tires as well with reduced compaction.


----------



## mncattle (Jul 23, 2010)

I guess I just have not been impressed at all in the traction of a tracked machine over a wheeled one, traction is better but not really enough for me and they are almost worthless in the snow. Even if undercarriage parts can be bought cheaply there is still alot more moving parts to replace on the tracked machine. I have replaced tracks on machines and they are not cheap at all, can pay for 4 sets of tires over one set of tracks.

You can also get a set of the steel tracks to go over your wheels.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> If your budget is the limiting factor I could live without the heat/ac and enclosed cab before I'd give up the tracks.


My main reason for hvac cab was to run front Ambusher in safety/comfort, but no way that's happening until about 45k gets spent.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of tracks either, just had to replace some for a friend of mine, $2600.....I thnk the main problem is operators who spin the machine like a Dozer and put alot of side load on the track, also loading the tracked machine can be tough on the tracks with angle iron ramps....to each his own, but I like the pneumatic tires for farm use, could appreciate foam filled or tracks on job site...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

$2600 is kinda high unless it was OEM tracks, I've seen aftermarket tracks on sale for around a $1000. Did a quick google search and seen skid steer tires as cheap as $100 a piece for cheap low ply china imports to $1900 for 4 super heavy duty name brand 14 ply tires. To each their own I guess. Still can't beat tracks for cleaning up junk piles or old fencerows where you may have busted off T posts or chunks of old wire.

Just had to repair a dual on the spraying tractor today, had a damn thorn in it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

John Deere ..... Need I say more.....but machine had 2600 hrs on it, he had already replaced with cheap ones, said he didn't get any life with those, that's why he bit the bullet for the John Deere tracks......lot of morons operating the machine as well....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nitram said:


> Want to get the bale spear for brothers case sr220 what one would you recommend? Yes cost is a issue tia


I also built mine. Ordered the heavy duty 3,000 lb. spear and bracket off the internet. ($100)

Bought the thick wall channel from the local shop, cost $60 and was cut to length. Built the quick attach bracket out of flat bar.

I hung the near finished product in the skid steer and marked where to put the lower plates where it locks in. I can use it on the BobCat and the Deere tractor. It is snug on the BCat and has a little play on the tractor. Not enough play to matter though. No risk of it wobbling off.

It is heavy duty. 3X3 and 3x4 thick wall frame.

A friend built his with an extension. It sticks out about 2 feet. Works better for stacking hay high up. He also put the extensions at an angle that allows him to roll the bale back more.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

mncattle said:


> I guess I just have not been impressed at all in the traction of a tracked machine over a wheeled one, traction is better but not really enough for me and they are almost worthless in the snow. Even if undercarriage parts can be bought cheaply there is still alot more moving parts to replace on the tracked machine. I have replaced tracks on machines and they are not cheap at all, can pay for 4 sets of tires over one set of tracks.
> 
> You can also get a set of the steel tracks to go over your wheels.


I don't know about in snow but in every other situation I've been in, tracks provide better traction over wheels. I would prefer rubber tracks over steel ones any day. The steel tracks that fit over the tires are very rough on most surfaces. They tend to carry mud/ rocks. Also, it can get real hairy, real quick when trying to load a steel tracked machine on a wet gooseneck. Not something I look forward to.

Like as stated above, rubber tracks are expensive to replace. If you let an idiot, that likes to spin the machine around alot, operate one much you will not have very good track life. They will start spitting out the metal bars in them. Last year we had to replace both tracks within about a month to six weeks apart. Machine had about 1500 hrs on it. Think it was around $2K per side for OEM tracks.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Was looking at fecon, too.
> I like the idea of a tracked machine for doing some brush work, but that'll blow the budget sky high.
> I thinking gonna cheap-out and just get a plain ol skid steer.


One thing to keep in mind with a used ASV & Fecon unit is that a lot of those used machines were used for forestry, meaning constant heavy use. A lot of those unit also have the forestry backage which would be heavy skid plates, pressurized cab, high flow aux. & ???. Most of them have heavy mulchers on them there whole life & wear out a lot quicker.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> John Deere ..... Need I say more.....but machine had 2600 hrs on it, he had already replaced with cheap ones, said he didn't get any life with those, that's why he bit the bullet for the John Deere tracks......lot of morons operating the machine as well....


Oh yah, unless space is extremely limited no need to be spinning around on a dime, especially on concrete/blacktop.

I worked for a earth moving company as a mechanic when I was younger, if you wanted to get moved to the top of the owners sh*t list, run any of his track equipment then lock one side up to turn for no good reason, puts a tremendous amount of side load on the undercarriage even on a dozer.


----------



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

Like most everyone else, I agree that a skid steer is best for this. I'd like to have one, but I need the versatility of a loader tractor. A skid steer just doesn't pull a feed wagon very effectively


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am a new found skid loader fan. We call it the " Hay Commanche" 2014 JCB 260T eco. The hell with loader tractors off loading hay.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I just wished that my Bobcat had that side door feature! So how do you like it so far?


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> I just wished that my Bobcat had that side door feature! So how do you like it so far?


We love it veru romy cab I am 6'4" 260# so that's important. Controls good. Cool air and warm heat. There is a little noise in cab from pump so I like to wear ear plugs. It not that loud but after 3 hrs it can wear you. I don't know how loud other cab machines are. I doubt they r silent. The visibility from only having one arm is awesome and love being able to safely exit with load in the air. Overall I love it and is competitive price wise with everyone else except cat they r like 20k higher. Lol ours is 2600# lift.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have they been out long enough that there's reasonable priced used units? 
I like the jcb you have. Looks like a hell of a nice ride. Really a skid steer in its own class.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

WE ran 5 skid steers on the dairy, 4 NH and one bobcat. 2 spent all their time at the silage bags, and were outfitted with steel tracks. The biggest was an L190 with a weight kit, did all of the hay unloading at the bard, all of the manure spreader loading in all the pits. Thing was a beast. The other 2 (one nh and the bobcat)did all of the barn cleaning and general chores.

We had great luck with both the NH and bobcat. We ran new hollands since around '91, anywhere from 3-5 at any given time. Dealer service was a big part of it, as we ran all NH hay equipment as well. We went with the steel add-on tracks instead of a tracked skid steer, after testing a tracked NH for a period of time. We found that in a lot of situations we were working in on the farm, the tracked skid steer was not really usable. With steel tracks, we could alays switch machines out, or run without tracks if needed. A lot more versatility. Yes they shook a bit more, but if you're running on that kind of ground, you don't really need them.

We made all of our own hay moving spears/squeezes/pallet forks and our own backhoe.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm finding rubber tracked robots with cabs about 80hp for ~20. 
Way over my 10k budget, but maybe if I can get some extra work in this summer.....


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> Have they been out long enough that there's reasonable priced used units?
> I like the jcb you have. Looks like a hell of a nice ride. Really a skid steer in its own class.


ya not gonna be cheap. When they r used they r used! And still want big money and didn't feel like buying a two three year old machine with2000 hrs on it. I looked at the robots and was steered away by the dealer said ththey had some issues and were a lot more solid... more like bullet proof in the newer series. Good luck.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I like that the JCB ones have the door on the side, you don't have to trip and fumble your way onto the seat. ASV.... stay away, as the track unit was based off of the 'snowcat' design to groom snow and leave a light footprint - not what you want for traction. Wife convinced me to get a Cat last year, and its a good machine - they all have pilot controls, which is just 2 joysticks - one controls the F or R and L or R, and the other is just like a joystick for a loader. I think the tracks costing more is kinda a grey area...... Last I checked on tires, they were $250 each, and they say that you get about twice the life out of tracks as tires???? So for a $1000 track it is a wash. If you let a moron operate eaither one it's going to need repairs. I do know that the same size track vs wheeled machine..... the track machine has a LOT more lifting capacity.

Rodney


----------

